# Midwest get together and camfest



## kdornski (Feb 18, 2013)

Mark your calenders for the anual Midwest Camfest and get together on August 17th and 18th. It will be held at my place in Luxemburg, Wisconsin. Learn how to build your own game cam. Food, drinks and door prizes and a good time will be had so hope to see you then. More info to come later


----------



## kdornski (Feb 18, 2013)

The address is
Ken Dorner
E838 County Road N
Luxemburg. Wis. 54217
Start signing up so I have an idea how much food to prepare
Ken


----------



## kdornski (Feb 18, 2013)

Time to figure out what camera you want to use in the setup and start watching ebay for it. Also time to get your parts ordered


----------



## kdornski (Feb 18, 2013)

Do you have your parts figured out already for your build if you need help putting your order together send me a PM. I will have a few setups ready for your woods for sale at reduced prices at Camfest $25.00 -$60.00 off regular price if your interested in purchaseing a premade one.


----------

